# Sites that sell your tees for free...



## M-Ant (Nov 15, 2005)

I know they take a cut from each sale, but what sites can you upload your designs & have the web service sell your t shirts , etc via their site & send you a check each month? Just curious. I know of CafePress, Spreadshirt & Printmojo, but what are a few others? And above all, which yields you guys/gals the best results?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

M-Ant said:


> I know they take a cut from each sale, but what sites can you upload your designs & have the web service sell your t shirts , etc via their site & send you a check each month? Just curious. I know of CafePress, Spreadshirt & Printmojo, but what are a few others? And above all, which yields you guys/gals the best results?


They don't really "sell" your t-shirts, they just print them and provide a store for you to send customers to.

You still need to provide the marketing and advertising to get the sales.

PrintMojo isn't a place where you just upload a design and they sell it. It's a screen printing/embroidery service that also offers fulfillment (all bundled together).

Other, more established, places where you can upload your design and have it printed on demand as they come in would be places like printfection.com, goodstorm.com, zazzle.com.

I would put cafepress and spreadshirt at the top of the list, but it depends on the design you're using. You can find more information, feedback, etc on each of them by reading through the T-Shirt Fulfillment sections of the forum or typing in the different company names into the forum search


----------



## M-Ant (Nov 15, 2005)

Rodney as always I appreciate the help sir!


----------



## jeggers (Nov 22, 2006)

In addition to stores where you can send your customers. Most of us (I'm with Spreadshirt, because I find the quality the best! ) offer a Marketplace where we do sell your shirts, and we drive traffic to them. 

And Rodney, thanks for the recognition on the quality. We always appreciate hearing it! 

Hope that helps!
Jana


----------

